# Tiger, tiger, burning bright ....



## Rhisiart (Aug 25, 2006)

TIGER, tiger, burning bright	 
In the forests of the night,	 
What immortal hand or eye	 
Could frame thy fearful symmetry?

OK, I am coming around to liking Tiger. But DASHBOARD???? 

Bling, bling, burning bright ... but are you really necessary?

A case of gilding the lily?


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 26, 2006)

well&#8230; not reeeaally necessary&#8230; but practical! 
For me it's more like a sort of quick browser. Instead of having to open the browser, type an address, choose some stuff from the page to get the info I want, I have it all on Dashboard!
Like if I want to know the weather forecast, just type F12! Or what's on TV tonight: F12&#8230; well and choose the channel from the menu


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 27, 2006)

Esquilinho said:


> well not reeeaally necessary but practical!
> For me it's more like a sort of quick browser. Instead of having to open the browser, type an address, choose some stuff from the page to get the info I want, I have it all on Dashboard!
> Like if I want to know the weather forecast, just type F12! Or what's on TV tonight: F12 well and choose the channel from the menu


Maybe, just maybe, I might one day change my mind.....


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 28, 2006)

yes, maybe when Leopard comes with the ability of creating new widgets easily from any web page


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 28, 2006)

Esquilinho said:


> yes, maybe when Leopard comes with the ability of creating new widgets easily from any web page


Puma, Jaguar, Panther, Tiger, Leopard ....

What do you thing the next four updgrades will be called?

Lion?
Cougar?
Cheetah?
Feral Cat?


----------



## symphonix (Aug 28, 2006)

My Dashboard, it does hold for me,
Information I need instantly,
My address book and calculator,
TV guide and language translator.

My eBay auctions it does watch,
And several stickes take up spots,
I can see how hot is my CPU,
And the weather forecast for tomorrow too.

Add to that a dictionary,
And those are the widgets used by me.
What I once thought was eye candy,
Has proven indispensible to me.


----------



## fryke (Aug 28, 2006)

We have probably had _that_ discussion a hundred times. 

10.0 *was* Cheetah. Puma 10.1, Jaguar 10.2, Panther 10.3, Tiger 10.4 and Leopard's going to be 10.5, of course. Now... Before Leopard, the feeling was that the cats would have to become wilder/bigger/better or something like that. But clearly, a Tiger's a much bigger cat than the Leopard... I think "Lion" will be one they'll still use until we hit 11 (and I personally guess we _will_ see a bigger change after 10.9, although Apple *could* make a 10.10 and 10.11), Cougar maybe... I don't know. Maybe they'll surprise us with "Cobra" at 10.7 and claim its "more than 200 new features" were enough to change the theme of codenames..?

(obviously I'm not answering Symphonix' poem here... Saw your post too late.)


----------



## symphonix (Aug 28, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> Puma, Jaguar, Panther, Tiger, Leopard ....
> 
> What do you thing the next four updgrades will be called?
> 
> ...



After Leopard, the point-release in which Apple introduces their tablet-Mac will be called "Snow Leopard". The last Mac OS 10 release will be called "Lion". Then rumour has it that Mac OS XI will ditch the GUI completely in favour of a text-based interface, and will be codenamed "Lynx".

It will be around the point of Mac OS 11.1, "Congolese Spotted Lion", that Apple's marketing directors will say "Nah, forget the cat names, guys. Lets just call it 'eleven-point-one'"


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 29, 2006)

symphonix said:


> My Dashboard, it does hold for me,
> Information I need instantly,
> My address book and calculator,
> TV guide and language translator.
> ...


You're a very good poet,
And I bet you didn't know it,
Coleridge, Wordsworth and Keats,
Have nothing on this Aussie treat.

P.S. The shortest poem ever:

FLEAS
Adam
Had'em


----------



## fryke (Aug 29, 2006)

In German, there's a shorter one:

Du bist
Buddhist


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2006)

Chinese "Tiger" version:  (soon to come with Apple Chinese subcontract labor scandals?)  

"Pussy Pussy" 

Sorry. May I be excused from the table?


----------



## scruffy (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeh, I find most functions I would want through dashboard, I can get quicker in the terminal.  And the little calculator is just no match for bc...


----------

